

Machine Learning with Scala and Spark: Feature Engineering - reality
http://eugenezhulenev.com/blog/2015/06/10/feature-engineering-at-scale/

======
okalex
Link is broken. Here's the actual link:
[http://eugenezhulenev.com/blog/2015/06/15/feature-
engineerin...](http://eugenezhulenev.com/blog/2015/06/15/feature-engineering-
at-scale/)

